# Yep,thier mine.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Here in Chicago everyone has Bears flags,shirts and so on everywhere.At my kids school they are having a Bears day.My kids Made "GO COLTS" shirts,dyed thier hair blue and wrote "GO COLTS" across thier foreheads. If they aint just like thier dad. I hope they make it home. :googly:


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LMAO... brave little youngins aren't they.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

LOL that is tooo funny! good for them! They are their own People... but Skull boy... look out! You have your work cut out for you when they are teens LOL


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice- i know im glad the pats blew it-go colts


----------

